
Germany’s Vanishing Military - Four_Star
http://thesoundingline.com/germanys-vanishing-military/
======
ktpsns
As a German I want to see my tax money spent in education, health service,
hell, even development assistance, but not warfare. For some reason "neutral
countries" (
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutral_country](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutral_country))
understood that. What a pity that Germany doesn't make this step.

